# Coralife T5 Fixtures



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

I ran a search on the site but the info was rather limited. Anyone using one of these? Im considering picking one up and switching around some lights on my tanks so I can light my 29G properly. 
Im kind of spoiled with my AH supply retro fit kit, so Im not expecting that kind of light being beamed down but I would still like decent enough reflectors.

Anyones thoughts on these would be great.

Thanks to all.


----------



## SpaceBug (Jan 10, 2007)

These are the NO T5's? One of my LFS really likes them for growing plants. But I'm going with T5 HO lighting myself.


----------



## drgold (Oct 22, 2006)

I've got the 48" t5 on my 90g mbuna tank (1 10k and 1 actinic) and it's just ok. Each bulb is ~20w and definitely wouldn't grow plants well. I don't even get good algae growth with it (not that I mind). 

IMO, it's a good light for fish-only setups, but not for plants. They're skinny, so you could pack a few into a canopy, though. That might be OK.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I added a 30" one to my 29 gallon which had a 65 watt PC fixture on it already.
I really, really like the pink light and the look of the tank with it's addition.
Once I added this light with the other one, my tank almost immediatly turned into a can of 7up, pearling like crazy, the plant growth is tremendous also.
I don't know for sure if it is the addition of the 36 watts, or the addition of the color temps, I am convinced it is a little of both, but more the color temps then the wattage.

Anyway, these fixtures are great and pretty cheap and they are so small you can hardly tell they are there.
My buddy put 2 on a 20 long and removed the 65 watt fixture and he is happy with them.

I would buy them before the retailers realize there is quite a demand for them and start asking higher prices.
I paid $36 for the 30" fixture, this was a group order from Big Al's so I didn't see all of the shipping, but if you ordered it yourself then it would end up $46.
Unless your LFS sells it for cheaper then $46, get it online.


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

I have a 30" and a 36" on my 29g tank. The 36" is too long for the tank and over hangs on both sides about an inch. I thought it was a 30" like my other one but that's okay, i don't mind the little overhang. As mentioned before, my tank pearls like crazy with the new addition of the 36" t5 coralife light fixture. This is also using DIY co2. Two 2liter bottles T'd together with a ceramic glass diffuser.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

These are by far my favorite light fixtures. I have converted over most of my PC fixture to these NO T-5's. They are not over-driven so the bulbs last longer and the color combination is the best as far as I'm concerned.

IMHO...these fixtures are well worth the money.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Yep, Roy was the first person I ever saw to use these.
Once I saw them on his tanks at his Christmas party, that is when
I went out and got mine.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

On your 29 gallon these will work just fine. On a deeper tank...say 20" and deeper you'd want to step up to the HO T5s to get the light to punch all the way to the bottom well.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thank you all, I appreciate the info.

My options at the moment are either a 2x65W coralife CF on adjustable legs, or two 2x18 coralife T5 sitting on a glass canopy, found here (https://www82.safesecureweb.com/web...=PROD&Product_Code=CL58121&Category_Code=CLT5)

The first will put me at 120W, (I'll replace one of the bulbs with a 55W GE 9325 bulb) the second will put me at 72W.

You guys think that the T5's are enough light to have good strong growth? I'll be injecting CO2 obviously, but I want to ensure that this tank will thicken up, so to speak. Im kind of hooked on the fast growth that comes from good light, CO2, and ferts so thats what Im looking for. For the price though, these things cant be beat if there that good.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The T5s will last longer and they're just as good.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

72 watts should be plenty enough for fast growth.
If you don't like it, but I am sure you will, these are so small that you could easily add a third light on there.
Or you could get a single 65 watt PC fixture and compliment it with one of these, that is what I did, but to be completly honest it is only because I learned of these after I had the 65 watt PC in place for 6 months.

If you want a single 65 watt PC fixture, get a CURRENT SATELLITE here, by far the cheapest place to buy, and if they have refurbished, then even cheaper. I have bought several of the refurbs here and they act and look brand new. A side note if you get a refurb, they will give you the bulb of choice for an extra $5, and since most fixtures come with a 10000k and Actinic for SW, you usually have to swap bulbs right off the bat any how. If you go this rout, get a single 65 watt and have them give you the Sunpaq Dual Daylight 10,000k / 6700k combo bulb, then add the coralife, I absolutly love this set up.
Here is the link

tri-city tropical fish

good luck.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Heres what Ive finally decided to do. My LFS actually has these things priced fair, in comparison to the internet. I'm going to get him to order a 36" double and a 30" double. Hes asking $45 for the 30" and $53 for the 36". After shipping on the net, I'm probably spending about 5 bucks more going through him but I don't mind giving him the business. Hes the last, and only good LFS in the area so I need him to stay in business. Plus hes a really good guy who knows his fish.

The 36" will take the place of my AH supply retrofit, and be with a coralife CF fixture on my 30G. The 30" will sit on my 29G with the AH supply kit. This will give both tanks a little over 90 watts of lighting, which is where I would like to be.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

K20A2 said:


> Heres what Ive finally decided to do. My LFS actually has these things priced fair, in comparison to the internet. I'm going to get him to order a 36" double and a 30" double. Hes asking $45 for the 30" and $53 for the 36". After shipping on the net, I'm probably spending about 5 bucks more going through him but I don't mind giving him the business. Hes the last, and only good LFS in the area so I need him to stay in business. Plus hes a really good guy who knows his fish.
> 
> The 36" will take the place of my AH supply retrofit, and be with a coralife CF fixture on my 30G. The 30" will sit on my 29G with the AH supply kit. This will give both tanks a little over 90 watts of lighting, which is where I would like to be.


You wont be sorry...good choices. I always place my Coralife T-5 fixture on the back of the tank. The color combo looks great in the back...IMHO


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

K20A2 said:


> Heres what Ive finally decided to do. My LFS actually has these things priced fair, in comparison to the internet. I'm going to get him to order a 36" double and a 30" double. Hes asking $45 for the 30" and $53 for the 36". After shipping on the net, I'm probably spending about 5 bucks more going through him but I don't mind giving him the business. Hes the last, and only good LFS in the area so I need him to stay in business. Plus hes a really good guy who knows his fish.
> 
> The 36" will take the place of my AH supply retrofit, and be with a coralife CF fixture on my 30G. The 30" will sit on my 29G with the AH supply kit. This will give both tanks a little over 90 watts of lighting, which is where I would like to be.


Good for you, that is what I would do, support any LFS that is really good, knowledgable, friendly and helpful.
If they are not, the I go for internet, but the good ones that are not way overpriced, have to support them.

And good choice, adding one to each tank, you will really be pleased and find this a worthwhile investment.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Have you tried All-Glass's Twin-Tube Versa-Top? It's made with thicker glass. The back part is longer and the front part is shorter than the regular Versa-Top. Click on Versa-Top at this link. All-Glass Aquarium: Quality Aquarium Hoods, Tops and Other Accessories The Dr.'s carry them. Aquarium Hoods & Canopies: All-Glass Twin-Tube Versa-Tops If you want a glass top and your light fixture is ~ 6" or so wide; this is the way to go. You don't have to slide the light fixture back when you want to open the top. They're made for 24", 30" and 36" tanks.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Were thinking along the same lines here Left C. Very cool.

I found those a couple of nights ago and knew they would be perfect for my setup. The back panel could easily handle 2 of these fixtures, or a CF light would fit on there as well. It gives me plenty of room to try different combos of lights and move things around.



Roy Deki said:


> You wont be sorry...good choices. I always place my Coralife T-5 fixture on the back of the tank. The color combo looks great in the back...IMHO


Im going to play around with different bulb color combinations, but have you ever mixed one of these coralife fixtures with a fixture that has a GE 9325 bulb? Im wondering if it would be to much "pinkish" colored light in the tank.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I don't know if the 9325K bulb will be too "pinkish" for you or not. They're very good bulbs. Here's an option. Have you seen the Coralife Colormax/6700K bulb? Only one side of the bulb is "pinkish." This is the straight pin 65w version. Energy Savers Unlimited | Coralife | ESU Reptile | Birdlife | Pondlife | Deep Ocean | A Worldwide Manufacturer of quality pet products


----------



## Milkdud (Jan 21, 2007)

goalcreas said:


> 72 watts should be plenty enough for fast growth.
> If you don't like it, but I am sure you will, these are so small that you could easily add a third light on there.
> Or you could get a single 65 watt PC fixture and compliment it with one of these, that is what I did, but to be completly honest it is only because I learned of these after I had the 65 watt PC in place for 6 months.
> 
> ...


How are the reflectors?


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Left C said:


> I don't know if the 9325K bulb will be too "pinkish" for you or not. They're very good bulbs.


The 9325's I love. I'm currently using one in my AH supply retrofit kit on my 30G. I'm just not sure if it combined with the mix of bulbs in these T5 fixtures will produce too much of a pinkish color to the tank. I have an extra 9325 along with the one in my AH supply kit so I could light both tanks with the GE bulbs if I like the color combo. I'm just gonna play around with it and see how it looks.

I've never seen the colormax bulb, or these T5 fixtures, which seem to have one colormax bulb in there. I think I'll still def. go with both of these fixtures, and if the 9325's make it to pink I have an extra 5500k and a 6700k that can be put into play.


----------



## aman74 (Nov 13, 2006)

drgold said:


> I've got the 48" t5 on my 90g mbuna tank (1 10k and 1 actinic) and it's just ok. Each bulb is ~20w and definitely wouldn't grow plants well. I don't even get good algae growth with it (not that I mind).
> 
> IMO, it's a good light for fish-only setups, but not for plants. They're skinny, so you could pack a few into a canopy, though. That might be OK.


Wouldn't your experience with them being best suited for a fish only tank be because you have a 90g tank?

I thought T5's are supposed to be the most efficient out there giving you the most light per watt. Seems like they would be great for the original posters use.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

For a 90 gallon, he would need like a Tek 4 foot x 6 lamp T5 HO fixture, hence the High Output, these NO fixtures are great for smaller tanks and used in tandem or as a compliment to another more powerful light.

Milkdud, which reflectors are you refering to, the Satellite or the Coralife T5 NO fixture.

In either case, it is a single rectangular reflector behind all lights in the fixture.
for the T5 they are so close together that the single reflector is the only thing that will fit in the housing.
for the satellite, because it is PC, a single bulb fixture, that is about the best you can do, but for the 2 lamp or more fixtures, I suppose there are better light systems out there that would do individual reflectors for each lamp. But the price of the Current Satellites can't be beat.

Hope this answers your question as I am not exactly clear what you are asking.


----------



## aman74 (Nov 13, 2006)

goalcreas said:


> For a 90 gallon, he would need like a Tek 4 foot x 6 lamp T5 HO fixture, hence the High Output, these NO fixtures are great for smaller tanks and used in tandem or as a compliment to another more powerful light.


So you don't feel that one of the Coralife 2 tube fixtures would suffice on 
a 20L even if the wattage is enough?

These look like a nice alternative to PC bulbs, but I wouldn't want to get them if they need to be run with another light source as well.


----------



## Craig Tarvin (Jul 26, 2005)

I am using a 24" (28 watt) model on a non-CO2 (just Excel) 20 gallon high, and I am really surprised how fast the plants are growing, it seems like the perfect amount of light. I had the 48" version on a 55 gallon combined with a couple T12's, and I wasn't that impressed with it, but on the smaller tanks they work great on a lower light setup.

The Coralife T5's are good for what they are, and for the price, but they are nowhere near what a Tek is. Besides being normal output, they have the typical Coralife flat reflectors that the two bulbs share, rather than the dedicated, parabolic reflector that each bulb gets on a Tek fixture. I think that one fixture on a 20H - 29 gallon works fine for most plants, a 30" on a 20L would work great. After the tank was established you could add a second if you really wanted more light.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

aman74 said:


> So you don't feel that one of the Coralife 2 tube fixtures would suffice on
> a 20L even if the wattage is enough?
> 
> These look like a nice alternative to PC bulbs, but I wouldn't want to get them if they need to be run with another light source as well.


Well my friend uses 2 and another friend uses one with a 65 or 55 watt PC.
I am sure one would be enough, just like anything, you will just have to adjust the tank to that light.
I just like to use one with a 65 watt 30" Satellite that only cost about $60 refurbed from tri city tropicals. that is my favorite way for a 29 gal.
I personally have never set up a 20 long, but am very anxious to do so soon, so I can't with total confidence and accuracy answer that.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

I have a Current 2 x 65 watt Satelitte fixture with legs over my 29 gallon, would I be able to swap one of the bulbs in this fixture with one of the T5s you are discussing? They are both Sunpaq daylights, one is a 10,000k/6700k and the other one is just 6700k. 

I purchased my fixture from Tri-City Tropicals and really like it, I also have the same fixture on my 10 gallon, only the 2 x 40 watts, but I'm only running one bulb over the 10 gallon.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

The supplier was out of the fixtures. I was supposed to pick them up tonight but he called me and said it was a no go. Hopefully next Thursday..


----------



## aman74 (Nov 13, 2006)

goalcreas said:


> Well my friend uses 2 and another friend uses one with a 65 or 55 watt PC.
> I am sure one would be enough, just like anything, you will just have to adjust the tank to that light.
> I just like to use one with a 65 watt 30" Satellite that only cost about $60 refurbed from tri city tropicals. that is my favorite way for a 29 gal.
> I personally have never set up a 20 long, but am very anxious to do so soon, so I can't with total confidence and accuracy answer that.


Thanks for the help.

I'm also trying to decide on a tank size and between PC and T5 lighting. With the 30" fixtures are all the T5 bulbs still 24"? In the Coralife pics it looks like they extend the whole length, but I was thinking that 24" is the standard length.

I'm not sure the standard lengths for PC lights? Is there a guide or article anywhere to sort this stuff out?

I like the 20L size but if it makes more sense to go with a 15 for lighting options I may do that.

I'm also trying to figure out if T5 NO is better economically then PC as far as bulb prices, how long they last and how much electricity they consume. I also heard mentioned that some of the best PC lights by panasonic and others aren't available anymore and that T5 may be the way to go.

I'm thinking of setting up a lower to medium light tank on a budget so I don't have very demanding needs. I'm looking into AH, the Current USA Orbit and Satellite and the Coralifes. Are there any other nice budget options?

Sorry this went off topic. I may start another thread to sort this all out.

Thanks to all, I'm enjoying this forum.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

LindaC said:


> I have a Current 2 x 65 watt Satelitte fixture with legs over my 29 gallon, would I be able to swap one of the bulbs in this fixture with one of the T5s you are discussing? They are both Sunpaq daylights, one is a 10,000k/6700k and the other one is just 6700k.
> 
> I purchased my fixture from Tri-City Tropicals and really like it, I also have the same fixture on my 10 gallon, only the 2 x 40 watts, but I'm only running one bulb over the 10 gallon.


Absolutly, I have a Current Satellite single 65 watt fixture that I got from Tri city tropicals. I use the Sunpaq dual daylight 10,000k / 6700k light in it and then use the 30" Coralife T5 plant bulb fixture. 
I think this is my favorite lighting set up I have ever done or seen, especially for a 29 gallon tank.
My tank has just been outstanding since I added the T5 fixture and Is by far my favorite tank.

that coralife is really priced right, at around $34.95 from the major online retailers, you just can't beat it.
It is nice to see other people posting that they got their fixtures from Tri city tropicals, I think that is the best place to get this type of light and the owner who's name slips my mind right now, is really, really a nice guy. they are not really a plant tank store, more of a SW, but he is a great guy none the less.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Maybe Im reading something wrong, but I think she is asking if she can replace one of her CF bulbs in the current fixture with one of the NO coralife T5 bulbs. If thats the case, it wouldnt be possible.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

You are right, she would not be able to replace a CF bulb with a T5 bulb, different socket, the T5 bulb is like any flourescent straight tube bulb, it needs to be pushed into each end and rotated 90 deg to lock in.

If that is your intent, no won't work, but what you can do, would be to turn off one of those CF bulbs, I assume you have two on / off switches to control each one, and buy one of the Coralife T5 fixtures to also use on top of the tank. That is what I did, except my satellite fixture only had one CF bulb in it to start with.


----------

